

Ask HN: Free versions of 37Signals Products - jbrun

I use Basecamp and Highrise extensively for my business. However, I have a number of non-profits that I work in and would like to use Basecamp and Highrse there too, but it is too expensive. 24$ for the first Highrise plan seems excessive.<p>Does anyone know of equivalent products that are open-source or free?<p>Thanks.
======
antidaily
<http://www.projectpier.org/> if you can afford to host it yourself.

Consider joining NTEN or TechSoup for more help in this dept.

